# Can anybody tell me what this is?



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this in a box of tools I picked up but have no idea what it is or if it is even a woodworking tool. The handle appears to be turned from ash and the shaft as well as wheel are solid steel making it a fairly heavyweight tool. Anybody know what is?!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> I found this in a box of tools I picked up but have no idea what it is or if it is even a woodworking tool. The handle appears to be turned from ash and the shaft as well as wheel are solid steel making it a fairly heavyweight tool. Anybody know what is?!


Looks like a tool to install the plastic/rubber spline to hold in screen material in a screen door.

Press the material in a spot then run the tool to push it into the channel.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Looks like a tool to install the plastic/rubber spline to hold in screen material in a screen door.
> 
> Press the material in a spot then run the tool to push it into the channel.


That was my guess as well. I can remember my mom using one like it to replace window screens.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Ditto Dave Paine. When your dogs push in enough door screens, you too will become proficient.
Those tools come in two sizes, as well. Mine is one handle with a wheel at each end.
The spline material takes a "set" after a year or so, need to replace.

Either that, or it's a pizza cutter which can straddle the earthworms.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks and you guys are sharp as a quick Google search shows that is exactly what it is!


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

You don't need google, the guys on this forum will get the answer for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> When your dogs push in enough door screens, you too will become proficient.
> Those tools come in two sizes, as well. Mine is one handle with a wheel at each end.


I have had my share of needing to replace due to my dog crashing through. The present dog has not crashed through, but there is a decent tear which may cause me to replace the screen in the patio door.

My tool is plastic and has two sizes. The wheels flop too much. I like the look of Marv's tool. Looks like better quality than mine. :icon_smile:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> I have had my share of needing to replace due to my dog crashing through. The present dog has not crashed through, but there is a decent tear which may cause me to replace the screen in the patio door.
> 
> My tool is plastic and has two sizes. The wheels flop too much. I like the look of Marv's tool. Looks like better quality than mine. :icon_smile:


If you send me your address again it will be coming your way ASAP! :smile:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

DP: lay the tool on an anvil. BASH gently on the axle rivet(s). Solution to the puzzle.
I've got 90lb bird dogs (Chessies) that just "have to" get out of the house.


----------

